# Workflow, File Organization



## Pure (May 4, 2010)

I've been noticing more and more lately that my organization is lacking.  I have files all over the place and no default style or system of organization for all of my photos.  

In short, this is my filing system as of now, however I would like to know how you guys organize your files on your laptop and how it works into your workflow.

Current Work Flow:

-Import to "Unsorted Folder"
-Do a quick deletion of any photos that are _clearly_ over/under exposed or have a poor composition beyond cropping.  
-More files into a proper folder where I feel it belongs
-Open LR and import photos [leave in current folder], and create a new catalog for the new event/folder.
-Edit photos in LR
-Export as TIFF to a Sub-folder in the photo's original folder called "TIFF"
-Edit in PS and save finished files in another folder called "JPEG" within the original folder.
-Print, upload, and enjoy!

Here is where I feel I need help:
-File naming and organization
-LR organization?  Is there a better way to include the edits, etc.?  Or is that pointless?  


I feel like my lack of knowledge of LR and CS4 limit me sometimes, especially CS4.  I know that LR2 is the current one, however I've been trying out LR3b2 and I like that too.


Does anybody know a good program to rename files in a folder.  I want to rename a few thousand files, from DSC_2032.TIFF to sometime like Spring_Festival_DSC-2032.TIFF


----------



## MGriff240 (May 4, 2010)

Mine is as follows (I use a MacBook, Nikon D3000, and Gimp):
-Connect camera to computer.
-Open Nikon Transfer, Upload Files.
-Open all JPG files in Preview, delete poor shots.
-Open Gimp, start opening RAW files from Preview list.
-Touch up (usually not much), then save as Subject_Number.jpg

Now I have a backup folder with all of the original JPG's and RAW data from every upload, so I don't have to worry about saving the originals somewhere else. 

I've got my Pictures folder organized into categories such as Cars, Nature, People, Random, Schoolwork, etc. Then inside those, I have folders of each "session" of photos.


----------



## RONDAL (May 4, 2010)

i use adobe suite so i do it all through bridge.
when i plug in card i select the metadata tag i want to do on all the photos, i then custom name with date
after downloading through bridge i can rename the folder with a quick description ie. May 4, 2010 - City Shot
I have a lot of keyword tags and i'll go through and quickly keyword tag my photos.  Cars, People (specifics), Wedding, Names, Locations, Strobist, etc.  This makes it easy to find groups of like images later.  This process takes like 30 seconds with the ctrl + A keystroke.
I'll then go through and rate things.  Throw away 1, keepers 3 and above.  4's go to anything i'll likely post, and 5's to absolute gems.
I'll filter select all the 1's and delete, then i'll go and do post on the 5's and 4's.  I'll give it a green "approved" tag (Ctrl+8) once done so i know its done, or a yellow tag for follow up.
Once done I save finished images into a seperate folder that has slightly different structure but not by much.  Finished images are backed up on 2 drives + online.  All images backed up on 2 drives via RAID5.


----------



## cfusionpm (May 5, 2010)

I import all shots from the card into Lightroom, they go in a folder set of Photos/Year/Date(MM/DD) 
I then go through a two-pass edit:
--First, flag all keepers/maybes (~ key)
--Then, of those, rate "ones worth editing" using stars (keys 1-5)
When done with that, select to show all non-flagged images, select all, and delete from disk.
I then edit what I can in LR for those.
If needed, right click and "edit as copy" in PS; do what I need, and save (automatically stack with original)
I then select the edited ones export JPGs to a folder with a relevant title name in my main Photos folder (like Photos/Kristen Beach Shoot). Resolution will depend on the destination.

Seems to work for me. Pretty much all of my organization is contained entirely in Lightroom.


----------



## ghache (May 5, 2010)

I copy my RAW files from my card to my computer on a drive in a folder Photography/YEAR/Date
import them in lightroom using the sync function.
a review them, delete the ones i really dont like
then i proccess them in LR and PS.
basicly i use RL as a library tool. 
i also use RL to export my jpegs to a different folder with pretty much the same stucture.

everything is backed up on 3 different drive and i burn them to dvds once in a while for the archive


----------



## Jeff Colburn (May 6, 2010)

Here's what I do:
Before I do anything I go to my Images folder and, if a folder for the subject isn't there already, create a folder, like Sedona Red Rock Crossing. In that folder I create the following subfolders, Originals, Thumbs (used on my stock site). After this I do the following.


 Check images in Bridge and delete bad ones.
Move the images to the proper Originals folder.
Rename the images (Red Rock Crossing would become RRC and the image  number).
Use Bridge and make copies of the RAW images at 300 pixels, saved as JPGs, and put them in the Thumbs folder. Thumbnails are all I need for my website until someone buys an image.
Photoshop the thumbnails. After an image is Photoshoped, I put an "a" at the end of the file name so I know its been Adjusted. RRC107.psd becomes RRC107a.PSD
Put the thumbs on my stock site Stock Photos Arizona - Home
  That's it.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## tsaraleksi (May 6, 2010)

Create event folder on external drive, ie
20100506 BillsHeadshots 

Then make a sub folder for the original files, I call it 'captures.' I export the edited raw files into another folder, "processed." Finally, if there is more to it, then I make a "final" folder for the retouched images. 

I've found that following the same system every time ensures that I can always find stuff when I go looking for it.


----------



## erichards (May 6, 2010)

First having a system that you develop and know is important for finding them later, but this is what I do.
1. copy from card to a folder named by date (i.e. 20100506 is today's date)
2. Import to Light Room and do a quick sort of delete/keep, (I believe that 'x' is flag for reject)
3. Remove all 'reject' photos (Photo->Delete rejected photos) 
4. Make corrections in LR that are easy/possible (i.e. exposure)
5. Rename all of them (Must be in Library mode. Select all then Library->Rename Photo.) I usually pick the name of the event, it numbers them for you (i.e. wedding1)
6. Export out of light room into a new folder under the Folder named with the date.
7. Do any other editing I want.(some times step 7 is after step 4 so I do a quick edit in PS and stick it back into LR, I always make a copy of the image before and export the copy.)

Lengthy once I type it out but it works for me.


----------

